# Vinyl top and body work



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay guys,
Had the body guy come and check out the car. It looks like the fender needs some major work. So, do you recommend replacing it or is bondo the answer? It also needs probably a new trunk due to rust. Couldn't see it with the gas tank and stuff in there. Oh well. 

Can anyone tell me if a vinyl top was an original or not? My data plate just says SS, but could they have put a top on it at the dealer? Someone told me there's a way to tell by taking the trim off and checking how the top was fastened. Is this true and what is the difference? It almost looks like an original top. 

Thanks
Linda


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It should say on the DATA plate under the hood in the 'paint' section if there was a vinyl top. Check at gtoalley for the codes. If it is a factory vinyl top, the paint code should have a letter for the paint code, and a number for the vinyl top color. It`l be like N 2 or whatever.
67 GTO Dataplates/VIN


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Data Plates*

Hey Rukee!
Yeah, I know about the codes. I have my GTO numbers book. Mine just says SS which is Champagne upper and lower. It's just my body guy says the top looks original..or maybe installed by the dealer. Someone came by my shop and said to look under the trim to see how it was attached and that will tell me. Apparently, dealers used to have (so I've heard), guys at their dealerships that would put tops on on a regular basis. Or, maybe it was put on later? Who knows. I'm taking it off anyway. 
Thanks
Linda


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You have a GTO SS? Sweet! It should be worth a mil or two on e-bay. 


I like the vinyl top cars myself.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*A million or two? Hmmmm......*

Hey Rukee,
Well, if that's the case, I'll list it! :lol: I like the vinyl top too but it's old and up here, will just be rust trap. 
Linda
PS. Of course I could just buy a winter house in AZ and drive the car down there? Right now, that sounds pretty good....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Linda,
Which fender do you need?


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Fender*

Hi! 
I need the passenger side fender. Are the reproduction ones close?
Linda


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I've never installed a repro, I know a guy who has about 6 or 8 right fenders. I'll pm you his telephone number. I've also had success with the rear patch panels behind the wheel.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Linda,

Also you can use the fender off a Lemans and plug the hole where the 326 emblem is located.


----------



## goatluvr (Mar 27, 2008)

if the car has never been painted it will only have primer under the top paint only goes part way up


----------

